# What NFPA 13 edition to use?



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 23, 2015)

We adopted the 2012 International Fire Code. It make reference to the NFPA 13 and others like NFPA 13R for example. I continue to receive sprinkler plans with the NFPA 13 2002 edition.

Where in the IFC does it list the NFPA edition year to use?


----------



## cda (Nov 23, 2015)

IFC chapter 80

references the 2010


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 23, 2015)

cda,

Thanks, I did't pick up on that -10 for 2010.

The spraying milk from your nose and laughing can stop now!

pc1


----------

